# Big rig crash on black ice



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

It was pretty prophetic that the movie camera was running!!! 

Watch big rig crash on black ice

I wonder if the truck driver survived and if anyone was hurt?
It would have to be a miracle!


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

that was insane ... talk about calm and collected for teh guy with the camera ... you don't hear him scream or panic or anything ... wow!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you think about it..watch the car in the far left lane, it moves over in front of the big rig on the right, who slows enough to let it and then everyone moves over. Talk about perfect timing. You have to wonder what you would do at that instant. If the car slammed on his/her brakes they would have been hit. Just amazing. I hope the drive of the 18 wheeler made it.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow! That's so scary! I can't imagine being in something like that, much less having a camera rolling and capturing it all. I would definitely need a change of pants....


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Update*

Amazingly, nobody was hurt!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad was driving here 5 minutes after the crash, he said the aftermath was unreal.


----------

